# Hyper 9 Spin Sensor Commission failure



## Jimmy_the_Rustler (Mar 25, 2021)

Hello, 

I keep getting a "Commission Failed", with error code 97 (wrong spin sensor commission request) pop up on my Hyper 9 120 motor and X1 controller. Has anyone else dealt with this issue and how did you resolve it? There isn't much documentation for trouble shooting and the manual just says to check the wiring which isn't all that helpful.

Thanks for the help!

Andrew


----------

